# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Lake Wairarapa Moult Cull

## Brendan Coe

Cull was this morning. 1500 shot. Rumour (and just that) budget was $10,000, ran out of money, plenty left. Time will tell. Population usually 3-4000 this time of year.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thanks for the info Brendan,

A pity to treat a sporting bird in such a way, they must have their reasons though. I feel a forum Goose hunt coming on........

----------


## Wirehunt

Canada's I take it?

----------

